# Need help with a specific type of Wedding album / photobook



## familyalbumdesigns (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi all! I am new to this forum. I am an album lay out designer and an aspiring photographer.  

I am faced with a new project that calls for a heavy card stock wedding album. The project is recreating and colorizing a 1962 wedding album for a 50th wedding anniversary for a client. My client has seen an album and is requesting that I print one just like it. It is a Heavy card  stock album  it is a press print album(may be photographic) that has the cover and pages equal size and are flush. The pages look like they are thick cardboard and mat finish like not thin coffee table book line. It looks almost like a printer printed on heavy card stock paper that is smooth no texture. Cover looks like it was made  out of slightly heavier card stock. It lends itself well to B&W printing or faded color. Any  suggestions or recommendations on what lab will print such a thing and what is the specific name for such album? :blushing:

The hoops we jump through to make our clients happy!! Thank you in advance for your help in my quest.
-Julia


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 17, 2011)

there are probably 100s of labs in US alone. Google them and see what techs tell you


----------



## familyalbumdesigns (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply and suggestion. The issue is that I did google the web but so far the only thing that I have found was the coffee table books that have thin and flimsy pages. I am looking for something more ridged. can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## CCericola (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you have the book? Take it to a local printer (not a copy store) and ask. They will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 18, 2011)

It is called flush mount albums.  It should run you over $300 just to make it with not that many pages.  If you go big and more pages.. it gets pricy.


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 18, 2011)

APS PRO LAB - I use them for albums - great quality and price.
Miler's Lab
MPIX PRO
BLACK RIVER IMAGING
WHCC
H&H


----------



## familyalbumdesigns (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I have used Miller's in the past but not a huge fan of their quality of print. colors were off. 
I use Mcennapro for my steady work, how ever i have used Whcc and Mpixpro as well. Neither of which have such product, unless i missed something.  I will check out your other suggestions.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Aug 18, 2011)

I went to a seminar a month ago and there was a WHCC rep there who was showing off a number of new albums, one of which sounds like what you're looking for.  They weren't in the catalog he gave me, so I'd call and ask about it.


----------

